# Dro-350 Or Dro-550 Shumatech



## SEK_22Hornet (Mar 13, 2015)

Does anyone here use the Shumatech DRO's? I'm especially interested in hearing if anyone has used either the 350 or the 550 with the Igaging scales. Shumatech warns that the 350 is obsolete and has some issues, but it still interests me, so if you have one, I'd love to hear your impressions of it.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Mar 13, 2015)

Unless you have found one for sale used, the 350 is no longer available. A quick check on Shumatech's site shows that the 375 (the replacement upgrade for the 350) isn't available either. Only the 550 is now available. It has 5 scale inputs vs 3 for the 350. It also has improved "anti jitter" for the Chinese scales. I have a 375 and although I don't use it much yet(I'm not set up well with that machine) it seems to work well.


----------



## jar944 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have two Dro-350s I built in 2005. they work ok. If you use magnetic scales there can be a lot of flicker/jitter with the thousands digit. 

I bought the DPU-550 upgrade (pre dro-550 add on) and I can say it has been nothing but frustration. I added the first dpu (bought 2) to my lathe readout and it was dead upon completion. I then built the 2nd dpu and added it to the same lathe DRO350 and it worked.  hesitant make it worse i left it as is...until last night. I removed the workign DPU from the lathe DRO and reinstalled the original in an attempt to reprogram it. 

long story short I now have a non working dro-350 and two non working dpu-550 add on boards. 

If I were going to do it again today I would just buy a import system (ditron/sino/sinpo etc...)


----------



## Chucketn (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a DRO-550 on my X2 mill, and love it. I added a hall effect/magnet tach to it. Wish I'd had the funds to buy 2 at the time. I'd like one on the lathe.

Chuck


----------



## arvidj (Mar 13, 2015)

Kevinb71 said:


> Unless you have found one for sale used, the 350 is no longer available. A quick check on Shumatech's site shows that the 375 (the replacement upgrade for the 350) isn't available either. Only the 550 is now available.



Scott has decided to move on from the DRO side business [i.e. his new day job now takes all of his time] so whatever is currently available on his site is the last of his available stock and he will not be restocking.



SEK_22Hornet said:


> Does anyone here use the Shumatech DRO's? I'm especially interested in hearing if anyone has used either the 350 or the 550 with the Igaging scales. Shumatech warns that the 350 is obsolete and has some issues, but it still interests me, so if you have one, I'd love to hear your impressions of it.



As a side note, I believe I have two DRO350 "kits" somewhere around the house. I never got around to putting them together. If you are interested PM me and I will try to hunt them up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 13, 2015)

I just completed installing three axes on my G0602 lathe using the iGaging DigiMag scales and Yuriy's TouchDRO app for Android devices.  The processing is handled by a Arduino microcomputer and sent via Bluetooth to the smartphone or tablet.  My total outlay for scales was just over $100 and the electronics was about $40. (I am using my Moto X smartphone).  If you want a dedicated display, I have seen Bluetooth enable Android tablets for $50.
Wiring is very simple.  There are only a handful of additional components and a prototyping shield for the Arduino makes for simple connections.  Yuriy's website has blow by blow assembly instructions.  His site: http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/arduino-basic-dro-controller.html.
I have found the scales accurate and repeatable to .001".


----------



## tweinke (Mar 13, 2015)

I use touch DRO also. Seems to work well. Read through the info on his site, and you will know quickly if you can build it. I did mine a year ago and used the MSP-430 board. Once set up works well and seems to be accurate, no parts for space program made in my shop. I think I have about 150.00 invested including three scales.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 13, 2015)

This place sells the 350's http://www.wildhorse-innovations.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=1


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Mar 14, 2015)

I am an ham radio operator who has worked in electronics as a technician and engineer for 37 years, so building something doesn't bother me - I have looked at the Touch DRO, but I would need a tablet, since I don't have any adroid devices. I already have an Uno board (if you live near a Micro Center store, they have them in stock for $9.99), I have been thinking about that route as well.  Wildhorse is out of stock on the DRO-350 kits, so that leaves a DRO-550 as the only other option.


----------



## jar944 (Mar 14, 2015)

I built the "Yuri dro" For glass scales today. Mostly because I killed the shumatech the other day and I already had a few TI launchpads. All in all its very simple, and cheap. $10 for the launchpad and $3 or so for a blue tooth module from China.


----------



## arvidj (Mar 14, 2015)

What Android device is that?

Yes, I am entering the question from my iPad so you have a sense of my Android hardware knowledge base. .


----------



## jar944 (Mar 14, 2015)

arvidj said:


> What Android device is that?
> 
> Yes, I am entering the question from my iPad so you have a sense of my Android hardware knowledge base. .



Its a nexus 10, overkill for a dro. I also have it running on my phone (GS3)


----------



## brav65 (Mar 15, 2015)

I have collected all the parts to set up a DRO with Yuri's design. I am using a TI board a BT module, iGaging absolute scales (from David H), and a new Tab4. All in I am at $240 with all new parts. I will also be adding a tach pick up as Yuri supports that now.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 16, 2015)

I friend had sent me this link for a Bluetooth enabled Android device to use with the TouchDRO.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834757022


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 16, 2015)

brav65 said:


> I have collected all the parts to set up a DRO with Yuri's design. I am using a TI board a BT module, iGaging absolute scales (from David H), and a new Tab4. All in I am at $240 with all new parts. I will also be adding a tach pick up as Yuri supports that now.


when I last communicated with Yuriy, his team had not yet done any work with the iGaging Absolute scales and was not sure about compatibility.  That is the reason I went with the iGaging DigiMag scales.

Has that been resolved?


----------



## jar944 (Mar 16, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> when I last communicated with Yuriy, his team had not yet done any work with the iGaging Absolute scales and was not sure about compatibility.  That is the reason I went with the iGaging DigiMag scales.
> 
> Has that been resolved?



does not appear so

testAugust 3, 2014 at 9:14 PM
Is the ANdroid DRO compatible with the serial output of the new igaging "ABSOLUTE" series ? : http://www.igagingstore.com/38-Absolute-Digital-Readout-DRO-Stainless-Steel-S-p/205483.htm

Yuriy KrushelnytskiyAugust 3, 2014 at 9:45 PM
I don't know; haven't had a chance to play with the new model.





Nathan WrightNovember 18, 2014 at 10:07 PM
Short answer: no.

At a minimum, the Absolute DRO has a 2KHz clock. But, changing the clock freq isn't enough. 

The data line is severely attenuated with a 5.6K PD resistor. The original display unit has a 100K PU resistor, so this will require a schematic change to match. 

Have not had a chance to look at the data on the logic analyzer to confirm if it is still 21-bit.

(There also appears to be a pull up on pin 4 of the Mini-USB. Looks to be a basic connection check - the control unit stops sending the clock if that pull up is removed. Looks like this can be ignored.)

Will investigate further and post an update as time permits.




Yuriy KrushelnytskiyNovember 18, 2014 at 10:55 PM
Nathan,
Thank you for the information. 
Yuriy


----------



## brav65 (Mar 16, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> when I last communicated with Yuriy, his team had not yet done any work with the iGaging Absolute scales and was not sure about compatibility.  That is the reason I went with the iGaging DigiMag scales.
> 
> Has that been resolved?



In reading through the posts, a couple of people had tried them with positive results.  Yuriy had not received a sample yet to begin testing.  I am in no hurry and can wait for Yuriy to resolve the issues.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Mar 19, 2015)

I went back and looked more at Yuri's DRO - I had started looking at it a while back with the Arduino in mind, but after looking at the Launchpad version, I went ahead and ordered one of the $50 7" tablets and three bluetooth boards. Need to get the launchpads on order next.  I want to build 2 at least (for both mills). I like dedicated displays rather than using the tablet, but I can live with the tablet. It is due in today from Newegg.


----------



## Alan-bc (Nov 22, 2019)

jar944 said:


> I have two Dro-350s I built in 2005.
> 
> long story short I now have a non working dro-350 and two non working dpu-550 add on boards.


Still got these?  More importantly, still want them?  I'm looking for something like this.

Sadly, Shumatech seems to be out of the business now.  But the schematics are available and the source code is available.  Since I'm an electronics guy and a software guy and (most importantly) retired with way more time than money, I'm interested in "hacking" one.

Alan


----------



## arvidj (Nov 22, 2019)

Alan-bc said:


> Still got these?  More importantly, still want them?  I'm looking for something like this.
> 
> Sadly, Shumatech seems to be out of the business now.  But the schematics are available and the source code is available.  Since I'm an electronics guy and a software guy and (most importantly) retired with way more time than money, I'm interested in "hacking" one.
> 
> Alan


Do I still have them? - Yes.

Do I know where they are? - I think so.


----------



## Alan-bc (Nov 22, 2019)

If you locate them, drop me a line .. perhaps offline, to not clutter this board.  

alan@sfu.ca


----------

